# Big cats soon



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Although Mmagis and I know we need some hurricane rains to cool the water we keep washing our bait. Last weekend Kayla got a few channel cats and I coaxed a little flathead into biting.










The water temperature was 80/81 degrees. The nights are getting longer and cooler but rains left over from hurricanes quickly cool the water and turn the bigger fish into feeding machines.

As usual I released the 23 pound flathead to grow into a bigger fish  










I hope to have some bigger cats to show you in a few weeks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish none the less Robby, glad to see you're back on your feet and kickin' some cat butt


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

NICE FISH! i think the fall bite will start to pick up in two weeks and then its HAMMER TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby, I would take that 23-lber right now and be happy!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

someday I would love to get to the point where I call a 23lb flat a little flat - nice fish


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

We are all hoping for more fish soon  Dang I am real tired of this hot summer


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I was out on Piedmont last Saturday night.....nothing......had one snappy burst of a run....but no luck.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i was out a couple of nights ago at one of my honey holes on the GMR. And i had my 50lb fireline get snapped. I wanted to cry, it ran on a 12 to 16 in shad. I can't wait for the fall bite. Nice job on the 23 pound flathead.


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> 50lb fireline


That was your problem. junk.


----------

